# Thinking about buying this big boy, please help



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm looking to get a second horse for me, and this one caught my eye. I'm going to look at him later this week. I'm used to QH's, so I'm a little unfamiliar with Percherons, but I want to branch out and would LOVE a horse this size. I ride Western and he'd mainly be used for pleasure, though I'd like to teach him to neck reign. I don't know if I'd ever really show again, but I've got a little AQHA colt for that - I'd really just like a horse for me to ride with my husband out on the trail/pasture/arena.

The lady said she would take $1500 for him (that's the max on my budget), he used to be broke and her husband rode him but passed away four years ago and so hasn't been worked with since (she's scared of how big he is - She's led him around and interacted with him, just is afraid to actually get on him due to size). The only 'bad habit' he has is he nudges her (like through the gate), which is understandably a little intimidating from a horse this big - I don't see this as a deal breaker as I'm not nervous around horses that size and it's not that hard to teach (most) horses to respect your space. She doesn't remember him ever bucking when her husband rode him. I have no problem retraining a horse (the other horses I've been looking at have been more around the 8mo-3yr range), I just don't like messing with mean and nasty habits. Of course, I'll have to verify the horse's temperament and trainability when I go out there - I'm bringing my saddle and she's got the mechanical hackamore (I've never used one so if that's something I need to be aware of please let me know) he was ridden in as well as a round pen for me to work him out. She's also willing to sell me his mechanical hackamore as she's not going to have any use for it.

Here's the text of the ad:

Shock-an-Awe Warrior, Registration # 295075. "ShockanAwe" is a registered, 10 year old, black Percheron gelding. He stands at 17.2 hands with great confirmation. Shock is a gentle giant. He has had some training to ride and would excel in dressage. He could also be used for trail riding or pulling. Shock is classically beautiful, very agile, strong, and loving. He needs to find a home where he can be put to use. Please call if you are interested in seeing this big, black beauty!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I do not know much about this breed, but I think he is beautiful!!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my Lord, what a beautiful horse! I don't have anything to tell you as I am a newbie but WOW! He makes her husband look tiny. I've always wanted a big horse. I hope to hear from you about your meeting. Good Luck!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

want want want! I've told my boyfriend one day we ARE getting another draft breed. I had a perch x up until just over a year ago when he passed away ( ='( ) and someday I absolutely need another in my life. they are such lovely horses. 

I say go for it!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement! This boy absolutely takes my breath away, and if he's as gentle and sweet as he sounds, I don't think I can resist taking him home. He's a 11 inches taller than the QH I grew up on (assuming the owner is accurate in her description), and more than 4 hands taller than my little 19-mo 13.1 hand QH palomino - what a goofy little pair those two would make! In all honesty, I was looking for a black arabian filly, but kept my eyes and ears open just in case anything else comes along, and Percherons almost never do around here.

I guess my main concern is whether anyone has any hesitations about his conformation or any pointers as to general Percheron temperament and strengths/weaknesses as I'm not all that familiar with Percheron conformation or qualities. To me, all seems to be a go with this one if he and I bond once I meet him in person and he doesn't give me any red flags, because from what I know of him so far and seeing these pictures, I can't find a single flaw - I just checking to make sure I'm not seeing this through overly rose-colored glasses!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

A note on the mechanical hackamore - From what I've read and heard about them, I REALLY don't want to ride him in one. I'll take the one she's got for the headstall and reigns, but I'm going to buy a smooth o-ring broken snaffle, my preferred training and riding bit unless I need to show, if (at this point I'm more thinking when) I get him.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I just did a quick search on the web and from what I have read, they are extremely gentle and loving. 
This is from percheronhorse.org
The Percheron has a very pleasing disposition. He is proud, alert, intelligent and willing worker. Percherons are usually black or grey, but there are also sorrels, bays, roans, etc. Many Percherons have white markings on the head and feet, but excessive white is undesirable. Percherons range in height from 15 to 19 hands high, most are between 16-2 and 17-3 hands high. They can weigh up to 2600 pounds with the average around 1900.







Percherons are noted for heavy muscling in the lower thighs and for an aspect of unusual ruggedness and power. Also characteristic of the Percheron is the clean action and quality conformation of the feet and legs. An ideal horse should have a fairly long level croup with a big round hip. He should be close coupled and wide and deep through the chest, with plenty of back rib. The muscles of the arms, forearms, croup and gaskins plenty are especially emphasized in a good drafter, and ease and balance of gait is essential. He is also expected to be of marked tractability and an easy keeper. 
The Percheron head and neck are typical of the most attractive draft horse character. Good Percherons have a large and full prominent eye, a broad and full forehead, and straight face. His strong jaw and refined ears attractively set and carried with animation, suggests his arabian ancestry. Stallions should have a ruggedness about the head and mares should have a feminine look.









The Percheron is very versatile. They are readily adapted to varying climates and conditions. They have the strength to pull heavy loads and the graceful style to pull a fine carriage. Percherons can be ridden and some have been known to make fine jumpers. The Percheron is very handy in saving the young trees in smaller wood lot operations as they do not need a wide road everywhere they work.







They can get on and work ground where even the most modern tractors fail. Their independent four wheel drive conquers mud and snow to the shame of all man made machines. There is a definite place on almost every farm for a team of Percheron horses, whether it be for work or play.​


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a Percheron/paint cross gelding and he is the most amazing horse EVER! Everyone who meets us wants him (he got the black and white paint coloring of his sire on a _slightly_ "miniaturized" Percheron body...I put "miniaturized" in quotes because he's 16hh at 2.5yo). He is calm, quiet, intelligent (sometimes too much so for his own good ;-)), loving and trusting...which are all Percheron qualities. There's a full Percheron filly that is around Aires' age at our barn that came from the same breeder that Aires did and she is just like Aires in temperament. 

Their strengths are that they're rock solid, sure-footed, not inclined to spook at all, and can figure things out quickly. Their drawbacks are their height (definitely need a mounting block or handy rock), they can be stubborn (once had an argument for five minutes with Aires about going over some rocks), and they tend to eat more (Aires gets 2.5-3 flakes of alfalfa morning and night...my old gelding, who was a 14.2hh arab/saddlebred cross, got one flake morning and night). Aires has only bucked once under saddle and the circumstances were a bit extenuating (coming back from a long ride, horse in front of us stopped so we couldn't get down the rocks, I reined him in, he got ****ed and threw me a little buck...nothing major and it was the first time he'd EVER bucked under saddle since being started last July). When he spooks (which is EXTREMELY rare), it's a startle, maybe a faster step forward or a couple of steps trotting and then he settles back down. Keep in mind that he's a coming three-year-old with a dozen or so rides on him, so he's green as hell. An older, broke Perchie is not going to have the same "issues" that my young'un does.

All in all, I'd say if you go try him out and you like him, go for it. You won't be disappointed. Just make sure he has good ground manners because a beast that size with bad manners is a pain in the butt to fix. 

Also, his conformation looks stellar, from what I can see. Those aren't the best photos to do a critique from, though.

ETA: I ride my 2.5yo in an eggbutt french link snaffle and he goes wonderfully in it. Hackmores are actually more harsh than a lot of bits out there. Also, a note on the Percheron gaits...when Aires settles down and trots, you can barely feel it. No posting required...in fact, the only way you know you're trotting is that the ground/scenery is going by faster.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Just read about that hackamore and it sure doesn't sound like something I would like to use.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Just read about that hackamore and it sure doesn't sound like something I would like to use.






DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hackmores are actually more harsh than a lot of bits out there.


Exactly what I was thinking :S First thing I'm going to buy after him is a nice 6-inch o-ring snaffle bit to replace that hackamore with! No sense in turning down the whole setup, though, as I doubt any of my QH headstalls will fit him  It'll be funny seeing my colt's 4 3/4-in snaffle along side a 6-inch one haha! Speaking of which, that's another thing I don't mind the age even though I was looking for something younger - anything that can keep me entertained enough to stay OFF my colt as long as possible will be a huge help!

One more question, how long to Percherons generally live (I'm guessing about 30 years if they're average with other horses) and stay sound? I'd like to know how long I can plan on riding him if he's well taken care of and nothing crazy happens. Of course, we lost two horses a couple years apart from one another to colic growing up, and both under 15, so I'm fully aware that things happen


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

As long as they're well-kept, Perchies live as long as other horses do. As for staying sound, again, it depends on if they're well-kept or not. I've known draft horses that are in their late twenties and still usable. 

As for the snaffle, might I suggest an eggbutt french link if you want to go as mild as possible? The reason being that o-rings tend to pinch because of the sliding rings and regular single joint snaffles have a fairly nutcracker effect which can be uncomfortable. Aires was NOT a fan of the o-ring single joint snaffle we had and would do everything he could to get behind the bit. Put him into a loose ring french link and he was better. Put him into an eggbutt french link and he's a dream.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> want want want! I've told my boyfriend one day we ARE getting another draft breed. I had a perch x up until just over a year ago when he passed away ( ='( ) and someday I absolutely need another in my life. they are such lovely horses.
> 
> I say go for it!


I would just like to add to my post that my perch x when he was alive was the sweetest, gentlest horse I have ever come across. Though he was very much a one person horse, once he bonded with you he was yours for life. That being said he was quite stubborn, but never dangerous. He was all muscle, about 16.2-16.3hh. I could do anything with this horse, most of the time he was ridden bareback, he seemed to prefer that over a saddle any day. He was one of those guys that was more so a pet than anything, if he went 3 weeks without a ride and was hopped on without lunging he'd be totally fine with that. He was used for hunting up north in the summers, he did this probably every summer from the time we first had him until just a few years before he passed away. He was very "in your pocket", always needed to know exactly what you were doing, "is that brush mine? no? okay maybe that one?" lol. He was such a lovely boy!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> I would just like to add to my post that my perch x when he was alive was the sweetest, gentlest horse I have ever come across. Though he was very much a one person horse, once he bonded with you he was yours for life. That being said he was quite stubborn, but never dangerous. He was all muscle, about 16.2-16.3hh. I could do anything with this horse, most of the time he was ridden bareback, he seemed to prefer that over a saddle any day. He was one of those guys that was more so a pet than anything, if he went 3 weeks without a ride and was hopped on without lunging he'd be totally fine with that. He was used for hunting up north in the summers, he did this probably every summer from the time we first had him until just a few years before he passed away. He was very "in your pocket", always needed to know exactly what you were doing, "is that brush mine? no? okay maybe that one?" lol. He was such a lovely boy!


Sounds just like mine (in personality). If I'm on the property, you can always tell right where I am because (unless he's eating) Aires has "Mom-radar."


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If we are going by looks alone, I would say buy him.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

We have a horse at our barn, he's my avatar. We think he's a perch/QH but he is AWESOME and super fun to ride with a very cool personality.

This guy looks way cool. Don't know much about them but every one I have run into has been a doll


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would be concerned of his size personally but he is very cute. Do you have a trailer he would fit comfortably in and proper tack to fit him? Or would that be an added expense that would be a strain if you are already at your budget?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, he looks huge! And so beautiful! I have no concrete advice for you other than to try him out first and make sure you have the proper facilities to keep him in.
I worked briefly with draft horses in the past, and I will agree that Most of them were just adorable sweethearts!
Good luck, please keep us posted!


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

He's beautiful...but I'm very partial to Perchies. My gelding is such a lover. 

I say go for it, I don't think you'll be sorry!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, I went to see him this afternoon (we got about 6 inches of snow this morning, but the roads cleared up) and I attached some pics below. Unfortunately, I'm a little disappointed. Not in the horse - he was absolutely fantastic! - but because we just didn't 'click'. I just didn't feel that instant attachment and gotta-have-you feeling. After thinking about it on the (LONG) drive home, I think I'm honestly a little intimidated with his size. If he was completely calm and broke, I think it'd be a different story. However, because I'd pretty much be starting from scratch with him, I'm a little nervous if anything were to happen, that is a BIG horse that I'm not sure I'd be able to handle. It's so disappointing, too  However, I think there may be a little bit of a personality thing that didn't click, either. I just didn't feel it. I want a horse that is as beautiful and big as he is, but I can't honestly say I want HIM in particular.

I keep telling myself that he's probably going to be a dream to ride and I'd bond with him over time and just needs a little bit of attention (he led perfectly fine, didn't care about a blanket being put on him for the first time in years, and was only a little nervous about me standing up on a step-stool and putting my weight on him). But that's just it - I figure if I have to talk myself into the horse, then it's not THE horse  He'll make a very lovely horse for someone who is more comfortable working with a horse that size. I really wish I was. Half of me says that I'd be making the wrong decision if I got him, but the other half REALLY wants him - but that half just wants to have the big, black beauty that he is. Oh well - I guess my dream horse is still out there somewhere... And probably somewhere between 14-16 hands!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

He is super handsome, If i was you I would buy him. as for the hackamore, they are way way way better then any bit, but then it just depends on the horse, he may only like hacks & hate bits or vise versa. JMO.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I applaud you for listening to your gut, Jilly - He is beautiful, but wholly cow - not being able to see the back you are going to sit on would definitely be intimidating... and not feeling that click is really important. 

The times I have had to talk myself into anything I regretted it. And with the economy the way it is, and the hay prices as high as they are... much more sensible to wait until that perfect guy (and they are out there) comes along...

Good luck in your search! Cheers!


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Well good luck in your horse search. 

If I had the money, I'd probably snatch this guy up in a minute...so it's a good thing I don't. But I've already got one his size, so I'm used to it.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got my Percheron mare Wednesday and I love her. She's a little smaller and still large to me. I'm about 5' 3" but I don't doubt getting her at all. Seems she has almost the same story! She's been sitting in the pasture for four years as her owners' health declined and they got ready to move to Florida. Wasn't so much an option to buy her, it was either I adopt her or he'd have her put down by the end of the week. She was very scared when I picked her up, pawing the ground, prancing and looked like she'd be a lot to handle. That got me worried and I almost decided not to take her. Although after getting her out of the situation, she's really attached to me in the past few days and I cannot say anything bad about her now. Like a whole different horse now that she knows she's safe. She's been picking back up on the ground work and takes a bridle/bit like a champ and I can crawl all over her.

I WOULD listen to your gut, they are a lot to handle and while first approaching I was worried to. She's got one of quietest temperaments I have ever seen on a horse though and she's never bucked, kicked, reared, bit or anything of the sort. We've already got such a bond going it's amazing. 

I think if you did get him the same thing would happen, but go with how you feel, that's the best way to go!


----------

